# Acer Travelmate 240 Fragen



## Freaky22 (9. Januar 2008)

Salut,

habe eine Frage zu dem Aver Travelmate 240

Bin am überlegen ob und wie ich das Ding noch mit ner CPU aufrüsten kann. Habe das Book aber noch nicht hier.
Problem ist nun das ich nirgends im Netz etwas dazu finde, was für ein Sockel das Book hat und welche CPU´s unterstützt werden.
Im Handbuch habe ich schon nachgeguckt aber da ist nix zu finden......
Auf der Website von Acer habe ich auch nix gefunden, oder ich war einfach blind ^


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2008)

Freaky22 am 09.01.2008 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...240 Fragen


   puh, ich dachte schon... 



nimm mal CPU-Z. das sollte dir den chipsatz anzeigen. dann könntest du evtl. rausfinden, was für CPUs passen können.


----------



## Freaky22 (10. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 09.01.2008 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 09.01.2008 00:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geht im Moment leider nicht 

weiss nur das da DDR Ram reinkommt......


----------



## Anbei (10. Januar 2008)

Freaky22 am 09.01.2008 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> habe eine Frage zu dem Aver Travelmate 240
> 
> ...


Ich habe http://www.acer.com.au/ACA/ACAWebV2.nsf/7df5312841bde42a4a2563730019cf4d/2161297f20823223ca256d74001e4697?OpenDocument
das gefunden.
Nach der Aufstellung steckt da ein Celeron 2,6GHz drinne.


----------



## Freaky22 (10. Januar 2008)

Anbei am 10.01.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 09.01.2008 00:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ich weiss danke 

Ist ein Sockel 478,,, die Frage ist nun welche CPU´s noch in das Book passen, das ist das Problem ! auf der Seite finde ich da keinerlei infos zu den unterstützten CPUs


----------



## AchtBit (10. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 09.01.2008 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 09.01.2008 00:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch


----------



## Freaky22 (10. Januar 2008)

AchtBit am 10.01.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.01.2008 00:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja die Frage is ob da ein Core drauf passt oder ein pentium M ß


----------



## AchtBit (10. Januar 2008)

Freaky22 am 10.01.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> AchtBit am 10.01.2008 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noe, nur Pentium M, soviel ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte.


----------



## Freaky22 (10. Januar 2008)

AchtBit am 10.01.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 10.01.2008 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe auch schon die Vermutung.. dummerweise findet man aber keine doku auf der Acer Website zu dem Thema....


----------



## Thronfolger (10. Januar 2008)

ist es Sockel 478 oder 478M?
Dann müsstest du noch den verbauten chip kennen auf dem Mainboard.

Ich Schätze mal das dein Celeron einen FSB von 400 hat, das würde zum Sockel und CPU passen (sockel 478 - 478M 400 bis 800Mhz FSB)

weist du was für einen celeron du verbaut hast? für die sockel gab es nämlich sau viele cpus



http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/nebenrubriken/notebooks/notebook-cpus-steckplaetze.html

*adit:*
also, der Chip auf deinem Mainboard ist ein Intel 852GM
hier auf der seite steht, welche prozzis dieser unterstützt
http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/852gm/index.htm


----------



## Freaky22 (10. Januar 2008)

Thronfolger am 10.01.2008 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ist es Sockel 478 oder 478M?
> Dann müsstest du noch den verbauten chip kennen auf dem Mainboard.
> 
> Ich Schätze mal das dein Celeron einen FSB von 400 hat, das würde zum Sockel und CPU passen (sockel 478 - 478M 400 bis 800Mhz FSB)
> ...



Ja zu dem CHipsatz habe ich mich auch informiert und es gibt ihn auch mit nem Core CPU.. Muss halt wirklich mal gucken was für ein Sockel das Ding nun hat denn anscheinend kann man die mit So 478 und 479 antreffen und das Problem ist, herauszufinden welche CPU´s das Bios nun unterstütz.


----------



## Thronfolger (10. Januar 2008)

eben, solltest schon wissen welcher sockel. aber wenn es der richtige chip ist den ich gefunden habe, dann kann es glaub nur der sockel 478 sein. cpu unterstüzung kann man evtl. per biosupdate optimieren. gibt es auch auf der intel seite.

Vorischt bei dem Chipsatz. den 852XXX gibt es mit verschiedenen endungen!


http://www.golem.de/0301/23470.html


----------



## Freaky22 (10. Januar 2008)

Einzig nervige ist das Acer keine Doku zum Biospupdate hat.


----------



## Thronfolger (10. Januar 2008)

Freaky22 am 10.01.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig nervige ist das Acer keine Doku zum Biospupdate hat.




du kannst folgendes machen:
biosupdate runterladen, auf cd brennen, auf usb-stick oder diskette kopieren und dann im bios selber installieren

da gibt es nicht viel falsch zu machen, vorausgestzt es ist das richtige update


----------



## Freaky22 (10. Januar 2008)

Thronfolger am 10.01.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 10.01.2008 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein ich meine eine Doku zu unterstützten CPU´s


----------



## Thronfolger (10. Januar 2008)

das stimmt. daher kannst du nur über sockel und chipsatz ungefair auf dire richtige cpu tippen. problem ist halt die vielfallt der für den sockel angebotenen cpus (von desktop bis mobilecpu)  und die kombinationen mit unterschiedlichen chipsätzen. auf die kühlung musst du auch noch acht geben.


wäre ein neues notebook da nicht sinnvoller?


----------



## Freaky22 (10. Januar 2008)

Thronfolger am 10.01.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt. daher kannst du nur über sockel und chipsatz ungefair auf dire richtige cpu tippen. problem ist halt die vielfallt der für den sockel angebotenen cpus (von desktop bis mobilecpu)  und die kombinationen mit unterschiedlichen chipsätzen. auf die kühlung musst du auch noch acht geben.
> 
> 
> wäre ein neues notebook da nicht sinnvoller?


Nö für den Zweck reichts ja noch dicke  es geht ja primär darum einfach ne kühlere und effektivere CPU da einzubauen damit der lüfter nicht dauernd läuft.....KÜhlung ist ja kein Problem, denn so ziemlich alles läuft kühler als ein Celeron ^^


----------



## Thronfolger (10. Januar 2008)

über celeron und kühlung kann ich leider nichts sagen,....

du hast ja schon einen recht guten celeron im notebook mit 2.6 Ghz.ich weis jetzt leider auch nicht welche cpu ich dir empfehlen kann, da ich zumindest keine mainboard-spezifikationen habe. hast du noch andere infos zum notebook ausser die bezeichnung?


----------



## Freaky22 (11. Januar 2008)

Thronfolger am 10.01.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> über celeron und kühlung kann ich leider nichts sagen,....
> 
> du hast ja schon einen recht guten celeron im notebook mit 2.6 Ghz.ich weis jetzt leider auch nicht welche cpu ich dir empfehlen kann, da ich zumindest keine mainboard-spezifikationen habe. hast du noch andere infos zum notebook ausser die bezeichnung?


Nein außer wie oben erwähnt der chipsatz.
Fakt ist das der Celeron M der da drinne is keine Energiesparfunktionen hat und eher ineffektiv arbeitet. Daher läuft dauernd der Lüfter... im Schnitt is der Celeron auch wärmer als der Pentium M aus der 1, centrinogeneration....
So was ich bisher rausgefunden hab besteht eine große Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Pentium M da drinne läuft.


----------



## Thronfolger (11. Januar 2008)

Pentium M habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. der wird jedenfalls vom chip unterstützt. aber was die dinger noch kosten weis ich nicht.
kannst ja mal einen versuch starten und acer eine support nachricht schicken. kostet ja nix und evtl kannst dich auf einiege tage bearbeitungszeit einstellen


----------



## Freaky22 (11. Januar 2008)

Thronfolger am 11.01.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Pentium M habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. der wird jedenfalls vom chip unterstützt. aber was die dinger noch kosten weis ich nicht.
> kannst ja mal einen versuch starten und acer eine support nachricht schicken. kostet ja nix und evtl kannst dich auf einiege tage bearbeitungszeit einstellen


Ich weiss 

Beim eBay sind die ganz günstig für 20€ bekommt man da einen ^^


----------



## dredr (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo an alle. habe auch so ein travelmate 240 und würde gern wissen mit welchen komponenten es maximal bestücken kann. wieviel ram ist möglich habe gehört das der chipsatz bis 1 gb kann aber ob es im acer funzt weiss ich nicht und wo man sowas günstig kauft und welcher hersteller gut ist ? dann die cpu welche ist maximal möglich? und dann noch die hdd gibt es probleme mit ner 160er und falls nicht welche marke ist zu empfehelen ?

Bitte um hilfe

mfg

daniel


----------



## liliantn1 (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo , habe 1GB eingebaut in meinen 243LC und die gehen super.
Habt ihr schon gefunden welche CPU`s passen würde mich auch interesieren
Gruss liliantn1


----------



## iselt-soft (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Travelmate 243XC (oder LC bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher).
Original mit 256MB Arbeitspeicher und Intel Celeron 2,5 GHz, 400 MHz FSB.
Habe jetzt 1 GB Arbeitspeicher, mehr geht meines Wissens auch nicht.
Vorgestern habe ich die CPU gegen einen Pentium 4 2,5 GHz, 400 MHz FSB getauscht. Läuft perfekt! Soweit ich weiß kann man keinen INTEL M Prozessor einsetzen.

Gruß ISELT-SOFT


----------



## liliantn1 (31. Januar 2008)

iselt-soft am 30.01.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen Travelmate 243XC (oder LC bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher).
> Original mit 256MB Arbeitspeicher und Intel Celeron 2,5 GHz, 400 MHz FSB.
> ...



Hy,
hast du im bios was verändert oder nur die Cpu getauscht. Kannst du mir die genaue bezeichnung von dem P 4 2,5Ghz geben den du eingebaut hast bzw.
welch en Intel M Prozessor kann man nehmen.
Gruss Liliantn


----------



## iselt-soft (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

mein ACER ist ein Travelmate 243XC.
Auf der CPU stand folgendes 
2,50 Ghz
Intel
2,50 / 512 / 400 / 1,525 V
SL6GT MALAY
Pentium 4 R
Sockel 478

so stand es zumindest bei ebay, wo ich die CPU gekauft habe. Ich glaube so stand es auch wirklich auf der CPU. Ist jetzt aber eingebaut und ich möchte nicht noch einmal nachsehen. Im BIOS habe ich nicht geändert. Eventuell beachten ob aktuelles BIOS vorhanden ist.
INTEL M Prozessoren sind meines Wissens (Sagte ich aber schon) nicht einsetzbar!

Gruß ISELT-SOFT


----------



## liliantn1 (1. Februar 2008)

So habe gerade einen P4 2,4Mhz  eingebaut läuft im moment stabil.
Danke für deinen Tip.Hast du sonst noch was verändert???Welches Bios hast du und wo bekommt man ein neues.Warum kann man im Bios nichts bei der Grafikkarte verändern??
Danke und Gruss liliantn
P.S.
Hab gerade einen pentium m 1.8Ghz getestet läuft auch stabil wird aber nur
mit 1.2Ghz (12x100)erkannt.warum das ist verstehe ich nicht.




			
				iselt-soft am 01.02.2008 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mein ACER ist ein Travelmate 243XC.
> Auf der CPU stand folgendes
> ...


----------



## iselt-soft (4. Februar 2008)

Hi, dann haben die Tips ja was gebracht. Das letzte aktuelle Bios kann man bei www.acer.de runterladen.
Ich denke der falsch erkannte Prozessor wird vom BIOS verursacht.
Geändert habe ich eigentlich nur den Arbeitspeicher von 1x256MB auf 2x512MB, wie schon gesagt den Prozessor gegen P 4 2,5 GHz getauscht, das DVD/CD-RW kombi-Laufwerk gegen einen DVD-DUAL-Layer-Brenner ausgetauscht und die Festplatte gegen eine 60 GB-HD getauscht. Der Rest ist so geblieben, denn mehr geht wohl auch nicht.

Gruß ISELT-SOFT


----------



## liliantn1 (4. Februar 2008)

ja danke waren echt gute tips.
Gruss liliantn


----------

